# Pimp my Camino - Is this for real?



## Rhisiart (Apr 24, 2007)

What fecker came up with this for a web address?


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 24, 2007)

The same person who came up with Pimp My Safari?


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, the same fecker indeed.


----------

